# What info NEEDS to be on a t-shirt label?



## macman617 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am considering having my t-shirt line re-labeled. I figure the best way to do it is with plastisol heat transfers. Does anyone know what legally needs to be on the label? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

RN Number (or full company name), Country of Origin, Fiber Content and Care Instructions.

For more details, check out: Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This post should also help: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t17483.html


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Simplest answer, everything that's on the label you are replacing except the name.


----------

